
US government sues Edward Snowden over his new memoir 'Permanent Record' - OrgNet
https://news.yahoo.com/im-not-asking-pardon-edward-124317097.html
======
OrgNet
oops, dupe of those:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20999537](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20999537)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20999387](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20999387)

